# Weak Thermal Shift



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm a pretty experienced charter, however I haven't had much practice as I'm 19+ months postpartum and still haven't had AF. However, I think I might have ovulated based on my mucus recently and I believe I see a thermal shift in my chart. It seems weak. Not as high as it usually was before baby. Is this typical postpartum? (I didn't have a weak shift after baby #1, though.) What could be other causes for the weak thermal shift? I'm hoping this might mean a lighter period. Does anyone know if a weak thermal shift leads to a lighter period?? I really hope so. I'm going on a beach vacation and AF is due to arrived for practically the whole thing. Grrrrr.... the timing.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

Want to share your chart so that we can weigh in?


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't have an online chart, but I can try typing it out. (And day 1 isn't really day one, its more like day 500 or something)

Day 1 stretchy mucus

Day 2 stretchy mucus

Day 3 stretchy mucus, cervix open

Day 4 mucus, mucus, 97.3

Day 5 mucus, mucus, 97.3

Day 6 slippery, 97.3

Day 7 slippery, 97.5

Day 8 slippery, 97.3

Day 9 tacky mucus,97.7

Day 10 slippery, stretchy 97.7

Day 11, dry, cervix closed 97.8

Day 12 dry (so far) 97.9

I'm also not the best at taking my temperatures at the same time every day. In the past it's never really mattered. I'm usually in the 98's after I ovulate, and I start out in the low 97's or high 96's just before ovulating.


----------

